#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-17
<khristian_> bondia everybody!!
<epileg> bones
<epileg> algú sap com fer que la variable d'entorn $PATH s'actualitzi sense que calgui fer un logout?
<tiet> ?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-18
<Joan> Hola a tots
<Joan> Algú sap com fer "trampa" amb Dropbox
<Joan> ?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-19
<mdepalol> ei mainada, una pregunta
<mdepalol> tinc una màquina de 64 bits
<mdepalol> i es veu que tinc instal·lada la ubuntu de 32 bits, que és bàsicament una tonteria
<mdepalol> algú sap com ho he de fer per actualitzar l'os a 64 bits ?
<pauet> quedat amb el de 32, no fa cap mal....
<mdepalol> necessito el de 64 :)
<pauet> doncs, has de canviar de distro
<pauet> backup i formatejar
<pauet> es la forma facil
<pauet> segur que hi ha algun truc per fer-ho millor
<epileg> mdepalol: si només has de fer alguna coset aamb el os de 64, pots instaŀlar-lo des de virtualbox
<mdepalol> uhm, no és el cas
<mdepalol> Bé, sembla que hauré de fer una reinstal·lació
<mdepalol> quin desastre :-/
<pespin> mdepalol, si, millor resinstal·la :P
<epileg> ostres!
<epileg> algú sap com esborrar un post repetit a http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<mitsu> hola nois
<mitsu> xD
<mitsu> algu em pot dir com puc accedir a la terminal
<mitsu> nomes encendre el pc?
<epileg> prem esc just començar el boot
<mitsu> ok
<mitsu> no se si m'han petat les X o que ha passat
<mitsu> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/6366/20110119141805.jpg
<epileg> i et mostrarà el menú del grub
<epileg> has instaŀlat algun controlador de pantalla nou recentment?
<epileg> perdó, és una pantalla CRT? de les antigues diguéssim
<mitsu> no no
<mitsu> es noveta
<mitsu> he fet les instalacions d'avui...
<mitsu> no m'he ficsat que era xD
<mitsu> un dia que vaig amb presa.. gr
<mitsu> al fer esc
<mitsu> em mostra un rato la terminal
<mitsu> pero acaba carregant
<pespin> mitsu, oooh que bonic que t'ho deixa tot segons la foto :P
<mitsu> ¬¬
<mitsu>  xD
<pespin> no entenc el que preguntes d les terminals per això
<mitsu> per fer un reconfigure no
<mitsu> de les x o que?
<pespin> CTRL+ALT+F1?
<epileg> es que has de triar una opció que posa alguna cosa com modo segur. ressalta'l i prem enter
<epileg> això també :-)
<mitsu> es que no m'arriba a mostrarme res
<mitsu> ctrl alt f1 quan ?
<pespin> com?
<epileg> ara
<pespin> quan estigui tot carregat
<mitsu> vaig
<mitsu> es q tinc el pc a laltre sala xDS
<epileg> ostres! farà gimnàstica....
<mitsu> dios
<mitsu> surt un bucle d'errors
<mitsu> faig uan foto un moment
<mitsu> xD
<mitsu> avui que no entreno ...
<mitsu> entreno a casa xD
<epileg> hehe
<mitsu> drm radeon_cs_ioctl
<mitsu> drm:radeon_cs_ioctl ERROR invalid command stream!
<mitsu> aixo en un bucle
<mitsu> vaig a googlejar
<mitsu> xD
<epileg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-6ph7NWoBM
<pespin> mitsu, això en un bucle en fer que?
<mitsu> res
<mitsu> al fer ctrl + alt + f1
<mitsu> es mostra el terminal
<mitsu> amb akest missatge
<mitsu> sense parar
<mitsu> [83586.678940] [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !
<mitsu> els numerets davant
<mitsu> van canviant
<pespin> mitsu, si vols accedir a una terminal sense un bucle infinit, prem F2 en comptes de F1 :P
<mitsu> val
<mitsu> i alguna idea per arreglar aixo?
<pespin> si, es el log del sistema segurament
<pespin> mitsu, ni idea, no he usat mai ATI :P
<pespin> per a informacio: dmesg
<pespin> però vigila
<pespin> perquè té pinta que et surtiran infinites linies xD
<pespin> o sigui que millor dmesg | less
<pespin> o encara millor primer dmesg | tail
<Mitsurugi> ostres
<Mitsurugi> ara fa el loco aket pc...
<Mitsurugi> amb ctrl + alt + f2 el bucle no para
<Mitsurugi> xd
<Mitsurugi> segueix mostrant lerror
<epileg> i si inicies amb un live cd que passa?
<Mitsurugi> res,
<Mitsurugi> o sigui
<Mitsurugi> inicio el live
<Mitsurugi> pero nomes tinc un del 9.10 de 64 bits..
<Mitsurugi> xD
<epileg> però t'arranca bé?
<Mitsurugi> si, el live si
<cossier> algu sap que pot esser això http://img130.imageshack.us/i/corrupcifonts.png/
<Mitsurugi> pero clar, no puc fotre res alla
<Mitsurugi> ni editar les ips per connectarme
<Mitsurugi> xD
<Mitsurugi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/703352
<UbuCat> Launchpad bug #703352 in linux (Ubuntu): "[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !" (Confirmed, Undecided).
<Mitsurugi> sembla el meu error
<Mitsurugi> algu sap com puc accedir al anterior kernel?
<pespin> Mitsurugi, via grub :)
<Mitsurugi> si
<pespin> si el tens instal·lat
<Mitsurugi> pero no tinc la opcio de seleccionar
<pespin> ?
<Mitsurugi> al iniciar
<Mitsurugi> abans amb no se kina versio del ubuntu
<Mitsurugi> si que ho podia fer
<pespin> doncs presionant ESC crec que és que llavors aapreix
<Mitsurugi> abans ho provava
<Mitsurugi> però no ho he aconseguit ...
<Mitsurugi> sembla ke si
<Mitsurugi> a vore
<Didac> holaa
<Didac> ja està
<Didac> he tornat a un altre kernel
<Didac> linux headers bla bla bla ....-24
<Didac> el problema el tinc en el 25
<Didac> xD
<pespin> :P
<Didac> com puc eliminar el "25" ?
<Didac> si es que puc
<Didac> xD
<pespin> /boot/grub.cfg diria
<pespin> o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Didac> el segon
<Didac> i alla borro el menuentry {} que vulgui ?
<Didac> hostia puta
<Didac> des de que m'ha tocat la primitiva
<Didac> no acerto res
<Mitsurugi> ara no puc postejar al forum
<Mitsurugi> xD
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-20
<epileg> RainCT: ping
<RainCT> bones epileg
<epileg> bones RainCT
<epileg> RainCT: et volia preguntar si coneixes algun manual, tutorial, etc. per a crear els fitxers *.orig.tar.gz, *.debian.tar.gz i *.dsc d'un programa font
<epileg> programa font => font d'un programa
<RainCT> tutorial bo, no :p
<RainCT> tinc pendent d'escriure'n un :P
<epileg> a sip?
<RainCT> si.. algun dia que plogui i m'avorreixi molt i no pugui fer res més perquè no funcioni l'internet, potser m'hi poso :P
<epileg> ja :-(
<epileg> i de mentres, dius que no hi ha res?
<RainCT> hi ha https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<RainCT> ah bé, potser no està tant malament. sembla que l'han actualitzat
<epileg> doncs sembla que està prou bé. merci :-)
<RainCT> de res
<epileg> per últim, de moment, per saber com dividir en paquets d'una manera ortodoxa? també ho explica aquí?
<epileg> es que el que vull empaquetar te prou tela, és el brl-cad,  i pesa un güeb i mig
<RainCT> sembla que no
<epileg> http://brlcad.org/
<RainCT> però bàsicament es definir els diferents paquet binaris a debian/control, fer que al compilar et posi els fitxers a debian/tmp/ (en principi t'ho hauria de fer sol) i llavors tenir fitxers debian/<nom paquet binari>.install amb la llista de fitxers que vols que hi vagin
<epileg> bé, tant fàcil  com això dius oi RainCT?  :-/
<epileg> RainCT: mira que he trobat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<RainCT> ve a ser el mateix de l'altre pàg. (però utilitzant les tecnologies de fa 2 anys, per exemple el debian/rules ara només són 2 línies)
<epileg> d'acuerdu
<RainCT> (tampoc és que passi res si ho fas com allà)
<epileg> no no, tu ets el que en saps, jo miro d'aprendre
<epileg> :-)
<RainCT> però ara això que posses "%: dh %@" i ja està al debian/rules
<RainCT> t'ho fa tot sol :)
<RainCT> és a dir, funciona per a autotools, python, perl, etc. sense que hagis de fer res
<epileg> on s'ha de votar perquè facis el tutorial quest? :-)
<epileg> RainCT: una última pregunta, per avui. Si vols afegir unes entrades de menú, que no venen per defecte amb els fons del programa, a on s'haurien de posar? fer un patch al *orig.tar.gz o al *debian.tar.gz?
<RainCT> epileg: a debian/ (-> debian.tar.gz)
<RainCT> epileg: I a debian/<foo>.install poses una línia "debian/foo.desktop usr/share/applications"
<epileg> aha
<epileg> es pot agrupar en un sots-directori de debian/ ? ho dic per ordenar les coses
<epileg> evidentment el <foo>.install nop
<epileg> RainCT: gràcies per la informació!!! :-)
<RainCT> epileg: sip
<Mitsurugi> ostres tu
<Mitsurugi>  xF
<Mitsurugi> http://www.hacklabvalls.org/activitats/hackandela-2011
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-22
<ccantenys> 7
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-23
<capgros> hola
<capgros> algú sap com recuperar la clau xifratge?
<capgros> hola
<Rooig> hola, algú em pot explicar perque quan afegeixo una linia al /etc/fstab per a que quan arranqui l'ubuntu em monti un disc dur directament, es duplica la entrada al menu del gnome del disc dur en üestió?
<pespin> Rooig, segurament deu ser algun error del menú. Normalment els programes aquest que monten només mostren dispositius que no estan dins l'fstab
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-16
<nestu> a
<nestu> algu utilitza ubuntu 11.10??
<RainCT> hola
<RainCT> si
<nestu> doncs necessitaria un cop de mà
<nestu> el problema que tink es el seguent: tink connexió a internet inalambric , puc navegar però falla la connexió
<nestu> amb  el centre de porgramari de l'ubuntu
<nestu> utilitzo guifi.net i entro els parametres de forma manual al firefox i llavors hem demana la contrasenya
<nestu> i no se configurar la conexió per això altre
<giorgiograppa> bona nit
<MaOs> Hola
<dvd> hola bona nit
<Guest64058> no se si ha començat la reunió
<MaOs> hola.
<Guest64058> però volia presentar la proposta que fem des de el punt òmnia del barri de La Mina
<Guest64058> per ser la seu de la propera festa ubuntu
<Guest64058> hem fet un document
<Guest64058> i ho acabem d'enviar a la llista de correu i a Sergi Mateo que és la persona amb qui vam xerrar
<alexm> Guest64058: encara no ha començat
<Guest64058> a l'ultima festa, a Lloret
<Guest64058> era només comentar que haviem fet el document
<Guest64058> i que si us semblava ho podeu comentar
<alexm> perquè el puguem veure tots els que serem a la reunió potser estaria bé penjar-lo al wiki de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> alexm ja vaig jo
<alexm> ok, genial
<rafael_carreras> ups, no el tinc al correu
<rafael_carreras> Guest64058: segur que l'has enviat a la llista?
<Guest64058> esta penjat a
<Guest64058> http://www.desdelamina.net/proposta_festa_ubuntu_GrupoUnión_LaMina.pdf
<Guest64058> si em doneu l'adreça de la llista faig de nou l'enviament
<rafael_carreras> no caldrà, ja el penjo al wiki
<Guest64058> gràcies
<Guest64058> jo en un principi no estaria a la reunió
<Guest64058> em sembla que la proposta es clara
<Guest64058> i si teniu dubtes ho podem resoldre via correus
<Guest64058> però penso que millor no estar per aqui mentres parleu
<alexm> Guest64058: jo crec que és millor que hi siguis per respondre dubtes
<alexm> no ens hem d'amagar de res, les reunions sempre són obertes a tothom
<Guest64058> gràcies de nou
<Guest64058> però crec que es un tema de l'equip
<Guest64058> i encara que ens sentim convidats
<Guest64058> no creiem que sigui la millor forma de participar
<Guest64058> la primera reunión on es parla si som la seu o no
<Guest64058> :)
<josepgallart> bona nit
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre, un momentet i seré aquí
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, josepgallart !
<Guest64058> doncs.... bona nit i ja ens comentareu alguna cosa
<Guest64058> gràcies per tot :)
<Guest64058> dew
<josepgallart> bona nit companys
<rafael_carreras> #####################################
<rafael_carreras> ara sí, bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> avui toca decidir on fem la festa pangolina
<rafael_carreras> i tenim dues candidatures de les 5 precandidatures que es van "presentar"
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/PrecisePangolin#Candidatures
<rafael_carreras> a l'enllaç hi ha els documents de les dues candidatures
<rafael_carreras> que ara hem de llegir
<josepgallart> tres candidatures
<josepgallart> https://docs.google.com/open?id=1KzVIIId7IMEM8wg7qdecCQaxe6wZImafIcHvVKHuTLtZ4qkkwlzRvCrM2AhE
<josepgallart> acava de arivar
<josepgallart> :P
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: és la mateixa que acabo de penjar al wiki
<josepgallart> ha ok
<rafael_carreras> així doncs, tenim dues candidatures
<rafael_carreras> vinga, a llegir
 * alexm llest
<josepgallart> fet
<sergimateo> llest
<sergimateo> llest
 * rafael_carreras llest
<rafael_carreras> falta algú per llegir?
<rafael_carreras> bé, suposem que ja els hem llegit tots :-)
<rafael_carreras> la meva opinió és que l'opció de Terrassa tornaria a ser un èxit espaterrant
<papapep> nanit
<giorgiograppa> hola, perdut!
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre, papapep
<papapep> no hi havia reunió? o esteu meditant?
<papapep> :)
<josepgallart> O:-)
<rafael_carreras> sí, estem en reunió, llegint els documents de les candidatures
<papapep> ahhhhhh, ja deia jo...
<sergimateo> jo estic esperant per votar pq porto un gripazo de la ostia i en quant voti em torno al llit
<papapep> meditant
<papapep> sergimateo, calimero
<rafael_carreras> tot i que se suposa que ja hem acabat de llegir
<giorgiograppa> sergimateo: has provat amb els remeis casolans?
<rafael_carreras> i espero algun comentari
<alexm> a la proposta de la mina falten algunes fotos, algú ha visitat les instal·lacions?
<rafael_carreras> de les candidatures, no de malalties humanes :)
<giorgiograppa> sergimateo: un got de llet calenta, fifty fifty amb rom?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: jo no ho conec
<josepgallart> jo faria la presentacio a terrasa i el i proposaria al altres fer la propera
<sergimateo> giorgiograppa, oitant... be notenia rom, li he posat un xarrup de macallan, espero que serveixi igual
<giorgiograppa> sergimateo: sí, cerc que anirà bé ;-)
<giorgiograppa> sergimateo: cuida't, home, cuida't
<papapep> evidentment, el cor diu La Mina, el cap Terrassa
<sergimateo> x cert com votem +1 a la que volguem i 0 a l'altre o que? que despres me faig la pitxa un liu...
<papapep> els de La Mina tenen algun condicionant temporal per a fer-ho ara? o podrien fer-ho a l'octubre també?
<rafael_carreras> papapep: dons no ho sabem, i el responsable no s'ha volgut quedar a la reunió :-/
<papapep> vaaja
<rafael_carreras> a mi també m'agrada la idea de deixar-los per l'octubre
<rafael_carreras> ja vam fer això per le Borges i va sortir molt bé
<alexm> el responsable deia que va venir a lloret, oi?
<papapep> i com és que no s'ha quedat?
<papapep> alexm, sí, eren dos nois, els recordo
<alexm> li feia cosa ser-hi mentre parlem
<papapep> apa...
<papapep> xD
<rafael_carreras> papapep: li feia cosa ser a una reunió ubuntaire per primer cop i que fos per decidir la festa
<alexm> ja li he dit que era millor quedar-se per respondre preguntes
<alexm> segurament el millor seria fer-ho a terrassa i que la gent de la mina vinguin i vegin una mica el tema
<papapep> sí, tot i que no tindrà gaire a veure... :)
<papapep> ja m'entens
<alexm> sense que es pensin que cal comparar les dimensions o mitjans amb terrassa
<papapep> off-topic: heu llegit l'article de no sé quin mitjà de Terrassa que parlava de la festa dins el dossier?
<sergimateo> alexm, si van venir tots dos a lloret. tb un d'ells va anar a la volcanica i va ser quan vaig xerrar amb ell per a que s'apropessin a lloret i veiessin com funciona la festa, van venir nomes a la tarda
<alexm> personalment ja em tira fer-ho a la mina per no repetir i anar a llocs diferents cada cop
<lluisanunez_> nanit, sento arribar tard, la segona proposta és a la Mina?
<alexm> però no ho acabo de veure tant clar com terrassa
<papapep> lluisanunez_, hola! sí, La Mina
<lluisanunez_> mola, no?
<rafael_carreras> lluisanunez_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/PrecisePangolin#Candidatures
<alexm> per això hagués preferit que es quedés el representant a la reunió
<lluisanunez_> thanx
<alexm> tampoc hi ha ningú de terrassa present, oi?
<rafael_carreras> no
<papapep> però a Terrassa sí que els condiciona quan fer-ho
<alexm> he parlat aquest matí amb en pau i m'ha dit que ell no podria ser-hi però que la proposta és cosa de son pare, en pau ja no treballa a l'institut
<papapep> ho lliguen amb les seves jornades
<alexm> cert, no ho recordava
<papapep> ve't aquí el dilema...
<alexm> doncs mira, per mi això m'acaba de fer decidir per terrassa
<rafael_carreras> a mi també
<rafael_carreras> tota una setmana de "festa"...
<josepgallart> ok terrassa
<lluisanunez_> no sé... m'estic llegint això del grup omnia en duagonal
<lluisanunez_> ...i no ho tinc tant clar
<lluisanunez_> ...que sigui millor tornar a Terrassa
<rafael_carreras> alguna opinió mes?
<rafael_carreras> que m'adormo
<papapep> si La Mina no té pressa, sembla més lògic anar a Terrassa...
<papapep> i a l'octubre a La Mina
<lluisanunez_> jo diria que a la Mina ens necessiten més, i que a Terrassa ja hi hem anat: La Mina +1
<alexm> lluisanunez_: d'on dedueixes que ens necessiten més?
<lluisanunez_> per començar per l'entorn social
<alexm> i vols dir que ve de 6 mesos?
<lluisanunez_> però, eh, no, que no ve de 6 mesos
<alexm> ah, doncs això estem dient amb en papapep
<papapep> lluisanunez_, el tema és que no sabem si a La Mina els va bé a l'octubre, però sabem segur que Terrassa ha de ser ara
<alexm> a terrassa sí que els ve d'aquí
<lluisanunez_> vale, la Mina han presentat candidatura gairebé fora de termini
<rafael_carreras> de fet, fora de termini :)
<lluisanunez_> doncs, fora
<papapep> jo no m'hi fixo gaire en això...
<sergimateo> quin era eltermini?
<giorgiograppa> no siguem tan burròcrates, home!
<rafael_carreras> acabava ahir
<lluisanunez_> no, però entendran millor que hagin d'esperar
<papapep> giorgiograppa, cony d'ubuncionaris... xDDD
<giorgiograppa> que em dona al·lèrgia
<rafael_carreras> no patiu, que no els desqualifiquem per això!
<giorgiograppa> rafael_carreras: ja sabem que no és per això
<giorgiograppa> els arguments estan força clars
<rafael_carreras> tampoc els desqualifiquem per res, de fet :)
<giorgiograppa> i si els proposem de fer-ho allà al setembre, no crec que se'n puguin queixar
<papapep> utubre
<giorgiograppa> això
<rafael_carreras> novembre
<papapep> xDD
<sergimateo> votem o m'haig de prendre un altre macallan amb llet?
<sergimateo> :P
<papapep> sergimateo, fote-li canya...
<papapep> així tens excusa :P
<rafael_carreras> votem!
<josepgallart> ja ens esperem sergimateo
<sergimateo> josepgallart, no cal esperar-se!
<rafael_carreras> responem directament quina candidatura voleu per fer la festa pangolina
<alexm> cal votar? no hi ha consens?
<rafael_carreras> ens agrada votar, és una tradició
 * alexm => terrassa
<josepgallart> terrassa
<rafael_carreras> terrassa
<papapep> Terrassa
<lluisanunez_> terraaaassa
<sergimateo> La Mina
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: ?
<giorgiograppa> no estic en l'equip, recordes? no tinc vot :-)
<rafael_carreras> ups
<giorgiograppa> :-P
<rafael_carreras> i el papapep tampoc :)
<papapep> però jo voto :P
<papapep> +1+1+1
<papapep> xD
<giorgiograppa> semos unos infiltraos...
<giorgiograppa> de fedora.cat :-D
<papapep> si no votem no tenim quorum :P
<papapep> teniu
<rafael_carreras> sí, que som 5
<sergimateo> ale, bona nit que tinc els ulls que ni els puc obrir... felicitats a la candidatura de terrassa
<papapep> uiiiii
<papapep> pels pèls
<giorgiograppa> Jo, primer! Jo, primer!
<giorgiograppa> M'ofereixo per fer una xerrada! :-D
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: ja la pots apuntar al wiki
<papapep> rafael_carreras, reserva-li un matí
<papapep> xD
<giorgiograppa> Tremoleu: E17 :-D
<papapep> que té corda
<papapep> arghhh
<rafael_carreras> uala
<lluisanunez_> oh, guai E17 +1
 * papapep encarrega una caixa industrial de paracetamol
<giorgiograppa> friquis power!!!!
<giorgiograppa> :-D
<giorgiograppa> rafael_carreras: tens a mà l'enllaç del wiki?
<papapep> http://el_wiki_que_mai_recordes.html
<papapep> xD
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/PrecisePangolin
<giorgiograppa> papapep: dolentot...
<papapep> seh
<giorgiograppa> gràcies, rafael_carreras
<crazyserver> Hola!
<rafael_carreras> a veure, parlo amb el pare del pau... ui
<papapep> recordeu que si és Terrassa haurem de doblar graella...
<crazyserver> arribo tardiísim....
<papapep> mínim xD
<papapep> crazyserver, noooo, què va....
<rafael_carreras> :D
<crazyserver> un cop que vinc...
<crazyserver> XD
<papapep> crazyserver, encara!...
<crazyserver> :)
<papapep> crazyserver, ha guanyat Riudellots
<lluisanunez_> :-D
<rafael_carreras> papapep: no li emboliquis la troca
<papapep> rafael_carreras, vaaaaa
<papapep> Sils
<crazyserver> hahahaha
<rafael_carreras> crazyserver: farem la festa al Copèrnic
<papapep> Montcada?
<papapep> xD
<crazyserver> hahaha @papapep
<lluisanunez_> Cacà de la selva
<crazyserver> prou:P
<papapep> lluisanunez_, Cacà??? xDDD
<papapep> Cassà!
<crazyserver> hahah perfecte! :D
<lluisanunez_> Caçà, però es presta
<rafael_carreras> però que consti que ho han tingut difícil
<papapep> lluisanunez_, Cassà :P
<lluisanunez_> sí, l'altre candidat molava
<papapep> rafael_carreras, sips, ha estat debatut i discutit
<crazyserver> així m'agrada que ho tinguin difícil
<crazyserver> que no sigui tot flor si violes ;) despres em llegiré els logs
<rafael_carreras> és genial haver d'elegir
<papapep> crazyserver, no, si violes de flors res, a la perrera
<papapep> xD
<papapep> el mal que fa un espai...
<crazyserver> de part del meu pare i de l'Institut moltes gràcies! :D
<papapep> crazyserver, està condicionat a que hi hagi entrepans de calamars amb maionesa, que consti...
<giorgiograppa> i un riu de cafè ;-)
<crazyserver> hahah pels calamars cap problema
<papapep> sí!
<crazyserver> ;)(XD
<alexm> +1 a l'entrepà de calamars
<crazyserver> en pescarem a la riera
<lluisanunez_> clar, els pesquen al riu
<papapep> crazyserver, arghhh
<lluisanunez_> al riu de cafè, volia dir
<papapep> lluisanunez_, arghhh^2
<papapep> calamars-ristretto?
<lluisanunez_> crazy, ho hem dit alhora
<papapep> au, tropa, vaig a zupar una miqueta, content de llegir-vos de nou ;)
<crazyserver> perdoneu que tinc mil coses alhora
<crazyserver> esteu fatal...
<crazyserver> :)
<papapep> crazyserver, tu mezz
<crazyserver> ja li he fet bronca el meu pare per no estar a la reunió :P
<crazyserver> haha
<rafael_carreras> crazyserver: ben fet :)
<lluisanunez_> si, jo tb me'n vaig a dormir
<crazyserver> ara ja no té excusa:=
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, acabem la reunió
<rafael_carreras> #################################
<alexm> nanit a tothom
<crazyserver> bona nit lluisanunez_!
<lluisanunez_> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<crazyserver> ui l'alexm ;) ens veiem dmà! ;)XD
<josepgallart> bona nit
<giorgiograppa> apa, bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-18
<joe199> hla, podeu explicar-me com possar el ubuntu en catala?¿?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-19
<cuak> hola, l'altre dia vaig xatejar amb tdgeos per un problema de pantalla amb kubuntu, vaig intentar instal·lar la versió 11.10 però no m'en vaigt sortir des de l'USB se m'obre la konsola i no l'entorn gràfic. però en tot cas el meu problema ara és més greu.
<cuak> intento treballar amb la versió 11.04 i no puc. a la més mínima, tan sola obrir el libreoffice ja se'm penja.
<cuak> intueixo que el problema és de capacitat del netbook. es un acer ZA
<cuak> He mirat a la pàgina d'ubuntu.com i veig que allà surt "certificat" per a l'acer za3 la versió 10.10 d'ubuntu (no kubuntu)
<cuak> penseu que això pot ser un problema de potència de l'ordinador?
<cuak> que m'aconselleu que faci? desinstal·lo la 11.04 e kubuntu i instal·lo la 10.10d'ubuntu? I com ho haig de fer per no tenir problemes? (Sóc novata)
<cuak> hola? algu ha llegit el meu problema?
<dpm> hola cuak, jo t'aconsellaria instal·lar l'Ubuntu, ja sigui la versió 11.04 o la versió 11.10. El que pots fer és baixar-te l'Ubuntu, enregistrar-lo a un llapis de memòria USB i provar-lo primer sense instal·lar
<dpm> llavors podràs veure si funciona abans de fer cap nova instal·lació
<cuak> si provo Ubuntu des de l'USB veuré si  se'm penja o no? I quina versió creus?
<cuak> el meu netbook té 2 anys
<cuak> tenia windows xp, he comprat un disc dur nou  i he aprofitat per instal·lar el kubuntu. Ubuntu és més lleuger?
<cuak> perquè em temo que se'm penja perquè no té prou potència...
<dpm> cuak, jo t'aconsellaria sempre provar la darrera versió estable, en aquest cas l'11.10. Des de l'USB podràs veure si es penja o no, tot i que si no té prou potència el que sol passar és que tot va moooolt a poc a poc en lloc de penjar-se programes. Pel que fa a rendiment Ubuntu/Kubuntu, no ho sé, no tinc cap dada concreta de comparació. Jo personalment et recomanaria l'Ubuntu, ja que és la versió oficial i la més ben mantinguda, tot i que el Kub
<dpm> untu està prou polit i també està força bé
<cuak> gràcies dpm, ho provaré
<dpm> genial, ja diràs com ha anat.
<cuak> per cert  a que pot ser degut que es pengi?
<cuak> si no ñes potència?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-21
<nestu> hola
<nestu> no hi ha manera que sapiga resoldre un problema amb la connexio d'ubuntu 10.11
<nestu> tinc conexió amb el mozilla, per tant puc navegar... puc entrar al centre de programari de l'ubuntu i cercar aplicacions, però quan decideixo baixar una aplicació hem diu el codi font disponible
<nestu> pero quan accepto el procés em diu que falla la connexió
<nestu> que hem falta configurar??
<pespin> nestu, pots provar a canviar el servidor dels repositoris
<pespin> pots fer-ho per algun menú que hi ha no sé on
<nestu> vaig a buscar a veure si ho trobo
<pespin> i si tens els espanyols, pots executar això a la terminal -> sudo sed "s#/es.#/fr.#g" -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<pespin> i te'ls canviarà pels francesos
<pespin> llavors actualitza la llista de repos amb sudo apt-get update
<nestu> pespin, jo em conecto amb guifi.net i crec que el problema esta que haig de configurar el serviodr intermediari al sistema a part del mozilla
<nestu> pot ser??
<pespin> aps, doncs això ni idea
<pespin> nestu, pots fer ping a google.com?
<pespin> prova si pots fer ping als servidors dels repositoris
<pespin> tens les urls al fitxer /etc/apt/sources.list
<nestu> ufff
<RainCT> pespin!!
<pespin> RainCT!!!!
<pespin> jajaj
<RainCT> com va?
<RainCT> ja heu acabat?
<pespin> jo vaig acabar dimecres passat jaja
<RainCT> +memo nestu Paràmetres del Sistema > Xarxa > Servidor intermediari de xarxa
<UbuCat_> Am delieverink.
<RainCT> pespin: waah, jo també vull acabar ja! XD
<RainCT> encara em queda LI dilluns
<RainCT> i porto tot el dia amb examens anteriors al davant però sense fer res XD
<pespin> RainCT, doncs ànims jaja jo potser LI l'agafo el quatri que ve, perquè paso de fer CPD com a optativa d'especialitat xD
<RainCT> xD
<RainCT> pespin: i LI és la que més t'interessa?
<RainCT> pespin: podries fer TC :P
<pespin> TC segur que no ;)
<pespin> tot i que m'agradaria fer Compiladors
<pespin> >.<
<RainCT> eh doncs al final tinc un 9 a TC XDD
<pespin> RainCT, jaja a veure si et donen matricula. A mi me l'han donat a ASO, i no precisament perquè m'ho hagi currat gaire... xD
<RainCT> hahah
<RainCT> pespin: nop, només m'han posat una :(
<pespin> només? jaja de que?
<RainCT> err, *"només n'han posat una"
<RainCT> les altres notes encara no les tinc
<RainCT> demà començo a treballar per Canonical, btw :)
<RainCT> s/demà/dimarts
<RainCT> tant LI ja no sé ni que escric XD
<pespin> RainCT, com é que treballes per Canonical? pel zeitgeist? :O
<RainCT> seh
<RainCT> integració del Zeitgeist amb l'Unity i tal
<pespin> i cobrant i tot? jaja
<RainCT> fa temps que cobro de Collabora xD
<pespin> tmb pel zeitgeist?
<RainCT> sip
<pespin> jo ara per les vacances si puc em començaré a mirar la integració del FSO dins de telepathy
<pespin> així pots enviar/rebre sms i trucades usant qualsevol client de xat :D
<pespin> i de pas guanyem integració a libfolks
<pespin> aveure si així de pas atraiem més gent a que desenvolupi el framework tmb
<RainCT> pespin: ah, i amb el mòbil podras trucar i tot? ^^
<pespin> RainCT, amb el mòbil fa temps que es pot trucar! (bueno, de vegades en algunes versions no, però ara mateix si! xD)
<RainCT> haha bé, bé
<RainCT> i faras alguna xerrada a la FOSDEM o que?
<pespin> però llavors pots utilitzar l'empathy per enviar sms o trucar si tens un dispositiu gsm suportat
<RainCT> mola
<pespin> i per suposat el agent de telepathy el farem en vala
<pespin> jajaj
<RainCT> i això funcionarà en Debian normal també?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-22
<jeps> bones
<jeps> h ha algun ubuntaire per aqui?
<jeps> estic mirant d'instalar ubuntu en un pc i necessito un cop de ma
<jeps> he baixat l'imatge i la he gravat en un cd.
<jeps> al obrir el pc perque arrenqui desde unitat de disc. em dona el següent missatge d'error
<jeps>  ISOLINUX. 4.04,,,... EDD error 02000 reading sector 2558 No default or UI configuration directive found1 boot.
<jeps> alguna idea?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-01-16
<wagafo> Bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> Hola josepgallart, ja estàs a casa?
<josepgallart> si ja estic recuperat, gracies
<wagafo> me n'alegro
<josepgallart> :-[
<josepgallart> preparant activitats pel mes que ve
<wagafo> no pares...
<josepgallart> ting moltes hores lliures
<wagafo> i ganes...
<josepgallart> reserveu-se el 13...https://www.facebook.com/events/356038404491545/
<josepgallart> el 16 volia dir
<josepgallart> :P
<wagafo> he mirat el programa, es veu molt bo, a veure si em puc passar
<josepgallart> gracies
<wagafo> sembla que se li ha caigut la connexió d'Internet al rafael_carreras
<josepgallart> suposo que no tardara
<wagafo> aquí el tenim...
<rafael_carreras> uf, m'havia caigut la xarxa
<rafael_carreras> just quan començava
<wagafo> sí, això havíem pensat
<josepgallart> mentre no sagui fet mal
<josepgallart> :-D
<rafael_carreras> bé, el primer punt és l'elecció del lloc on farem la propera festa ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> hi ha una candidatura i mitja
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/RaringRingtail#Per_la_posteritat
<wagafo> M'he llegit la dels jesuïtes, pinta molt bé.
<josepgallart> si jo tambe
<josepgallart> cap al clot
<wagafo> JO crec que està clar, no?
<rafael_carreras> la del Clot és una candidatura completa i l'altra només han dit que els interessaria fer-la, però no m'han fet la candidatura en condicions
<wagafo> Sí, de moment és com si tinguéssim una sola candidatura
<rafael_carreras> els del Clot m'han dit avui que la jornada seria només de matí, fins a les 15:00 h a tot estirar
<rafael_carreras> cosa que no m'ha agradat massa
<wagafo> No, la veritat que és una mica just, estan molt posats amb la jornada continuada aquests...
<josepgallart> um no es bona idea
<rafael_carreras> d'altra banda, s'ofereixen a fer unes quantes xerrades, cosa que està bé
<rafael_carreras> i ens permetria anar a dinar amb tranquil·litat (tot i que molt tard)
<wagafo> Per això ho dic, jornada continuada...
<josepgallart> jo els exigiria tot el dia
<wagafo> Bé, és un model diferent al que fem habitualment, però les hores serien més o menys les mateixes, potser començant a les 9:00 en comptes de les 10:00
<rafael_carreras> si comencem a les 9:00, ja són sis hores de festa
<josepgallart> acabarem fets pols
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, estava escrivint quan ho feies tu :)
<wagafo> Digues-li als nanos, ara la majoria a secundària fan 6 hores seguides
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart, a veure, jo sempre acabo fet pols
<wagafo> Es poden fer dos coffee breaks
<wagafo> pati, vaja
<josepgallart> dons pitchor rafael carreras
<rafael_carreras> bé, no ho hem fet mai, podríem provar
<wagafo> Sí, la meva reacció inicial va ser negativa, però ben pensat no és tan desastròs, i com deies tindrem un bon dinar
<rafael_carreras> què, josepgallart, t'hi apuntes? :)
<josepgallart> esclar, no em quedare a casa
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<wagafo> encara els podem insistir que preferirìem l'altra format, però si es posen ferms tenim aquest pla B
<josepgallart> +1 wagafo
<wagafo> Doncs aprovat Clot?
<rafael_carreras> m'han dit simplement que a les 15:00 h tanquen i punt
<wagafo> Potser fins i tot fomenti l'assistència si la gent sap que és més compacte el programa
<rafael_carreras> i m'ho han dit abans d'elegir, així que em penso que és el que hi ha
<rafael_carreras> qui ho sap? :-)
<wagafo> Suposo que depenen d'algun administratiu que els obri i els tanqui
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé, és estrany, a d'altres instituts no hem tingut aquest problema
<wagafo> Sent instituts públics els professors controlen més
<rafael_carreras> bé, què? Aprovat?
<wagafo> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<josepgallart> +0,50
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<wagafo> mitja jornada = mig vot
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt d'avui
<josepgallart> ;-)
<rafael_carreras> Campanya de nous membres de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> Seguiment
<rafael_carreras> haig de dir que no he rebut cap comunicació mostrant interès en el tema
<rafael_carreras> però el palimsesto s'hi està reenganxant amb l'equip de comunicació
<wagafo> Jo he rebut un altre voluntari al fòrum
<rafael_carreras> oh?
<rafael_carreras> i qui és
<wagafo> És el Joaquim Rubio, un noi de Lleida que va vindre al Global Jam de Lleida, te'n recordes rafael_carreras?
<rafael_carreras> no, però jo no recordo gairebé res _)
<wagafo> Diu que li agradaria col·laborar però que no és informàtic, i que ho va intentar amb les traduccions però no és el seu
<rafael_carreras> i què li podem fer fer?
<wagafo> Llavors vol col·laborar però no sap com, diu que tot i que sigui movent taules d'un cantó a un altre vol participar
<rafael_carreras> venir a les reunions estaria bé
<rafael_carreras> i organitzar saraus també
<wagafo> Sí, li he comentat que vingués avui, però no sé si va llegir el missatge perquè és amb els missatges del fòrum que són difícils de veure
<wagafo> I no tinc el seu correu
<rafael_carreras> vaja, a veure si el trobem i li fem un seguiment
<rafael_carreras> estaria bé moure la cosa a Lleida, oi?
<wagafo> Jo estaré al tanto al fòrum, ja li vaig dir que tot i sols participant donant opinions és molt útil
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<wagafo> I que segur troba coses a fer, jo tampoc soc informàtic...
<rafael_carreras> ni jo
<rafael_carreras> ni el josepgallart
<wagafo> Penso que cap ,no?
<rafael_carreras> ui, el que ha entrat ara sí
<wagafo> Home, carlesoriol, salut!
<josepgallart> jajaja
<carlesoriol> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> carlesoriol, ben trobat
<wagafo> Ara que ja hem decidit tot tenim quòrum...
<josepgallart> bona nit carlesoriol
<carlesoriol> quorum…. que pocs!
<wagafo> amb 4 n'hi ha prou, però fa unes quantes reunions que no arribàvem...
<carlesoriol> el log no té res des de les 21:01
<carlesoriol> sou uns dropos
<wagafo> el robot és un dropo
<carlesoriol> hi haurem de penjar la bandera espaniola també?
<wagafo> la petita o la gran?
<carlesoriol> així doncs on heu decidit de fer els nobles festejos d'abril?
<carlesoriol> 1 pixel max
<rafael_carreras> el maig, al Clot
<wagafo> serà una festa una mica raring
<carlesoriol> raring?
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<wagafo> raring ringtail és el nom de la versió
<josepgallart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/RaringRingtail?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=CandidaturaEscolaClot.pdf
<carlesoriol> uops
<carlesoriol> ostres amb el vist i plau de l'esglèsia
<rafael_carreras> doncs el que deia del palimsesto, que està redactant un document sobre el que pensa que ha de ser l'equip de comunicació
<carlesoriol> vindrà en Duran?
<rafael_carreras> carlesoriol, al maig, el Duran ja serà president de la Diputación de la Región del Nordeste
<wagafo> els jesuïtes són bona gent
<wagafo> a una escola de l'Opus m'ho pensaria
<carlesoriol> fraternitat, confiança i unió
<carlesoriol> (de la candidatura)
<wagafo> germans...
<carlesoriol> pau, igualtat i el bé
<wagafo> comensçarem amb una missa...
<carlesoriol> coi… a mi m'exorciten si passo per la porta
<josepgallart> jo vindre una mica tard
<josepgallart> O:-)
<carlesoriol> l'escola és maca
<carlesoriol> el emu fill hi ha jug at a basket a vegades
<wagafo> pecador...
<carlesoriol> gula?
<josepgallart> http://www.etpclot.fje.edu/index.php?start=20
<rafael_carreras> hehe, el Dia de la Llibertat del Programari en portada
<carlesoriol> així descartem el camp nou i el palau sant jordi?
<rafael_carreras> descartats
<carlesoriol> i la festa a la nit?
<josepgallart> si tu poses el grup jo poso el local
<carlesoriol> no em temptis que jo vaig cap al costat fosc de la força ràpid
<josepgallart> jejeje
<carlesoriol> qui és en Xavier Dalmau?
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé
<wagafo> ni jo
<carlesoriol> és qui firma la proposta
<carlesoriol> no el coneixem?
<carlesoriol> a aquest pas farem les festes a nigeria a casa d'un que m'envia missatges que ha de treure els diners
<josepgallart> http://es.kgbpeople.com/personas?fullname=Xavier+Dalmau&country=es
<carlesoriol> (es que em va tocar la loteria d'allà i estic pendent de pasar a recollir el premi)
<carlesoriol> i Jordi Binefa tampoc?
<carlesoriol> així doncs d'on ha sortit la proposta?
<wagafo> d'en Jordi Binefa, no?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<wagafo> Al Binefa sí que el coneixem, va venir a l'última festa
<rafael_carreras> el jordi binefa sí que el conec de fa molt
<rafael_carreras> jes estem, oi?
<wagafo> Sí
<rafael_carreras> #################################################
<rafael_carreras> doncs bona nit a tothom!
<wagafo> Fins la propera
<carlesoriol> a reveure
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-16
<rafael_carreras> ##############################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<dpm> bones! o/
<rafael_carreras> vinga, comencem
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar de les candicatures per la festa
<rafael_carreras> Lloc per la festa ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> Candidatures rebudes i contactades
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> primer vaig contactar l'instutut del Vallès que havia mostrat interès durant la darrera ugj
<rafael_carreras> però no em van respondre
<wagafo> per sort, sinó tindríem un lloc més per complicar-nos més
<rafael_carreras> un moment que miro els que han mostrat interès :-P
<wagafo> l'última festa ens va costar i ara tenim abundància
<josepgallart> saben quees una LTS
<rafael_carreras> Associació per a Joves Teb de Barcelona, l'institut Torre Vicens de Lleida, Foios a València i el Copèrnic de Terrassa
<jordisayol> josepgallart: LTS: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-term_support
<rafael_carreras> és prou impressionant i tots pensen que els eligirem a ells
<rafael_carreras> però ningú no ha enviat la candidatura com demanem
<rafael_carreras> els ho hauré de recordar
<wagafo> la del País Valencià és compatible amb la resta perquè el públic, excepte algun de nosaltres, és totalment diferent...
<wagafo> jordisayol: penso que el josepgallart deia que els que volen organitzar la festa saben que és una LTS i per això hi ha més candidatures
<wagafo> no era una pregunta 8-)
<jordisayol> wagafo: ah, d'acord
<jordisayol> wagafo: es que estic mirant el barça al mateix temps... :-/
<josepgallart> avui estic a un bar amb una tauleta, disculpeu
<rafael_carreras> tots quatre han contactat després de fer la crida general
<martina_> hola, bona tarda
<rafael_carreras> hola martina_
<wagafo> jordisayol: ja també
<wagafo> bona nit, Martina
<rafael_carreras> ara parlàvem de les candidatures que hi podria haver
<martina_> ja sabeu, jo soc del Teb
<martina_> ;-)
<jordisayol> wagafo: doncs tu ets multitasca i jo nop... :-(
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, jordisayol ja deia jo que això estava molt callat :-)
<rafael_carreras> martina, de moment hi ha quatre interessats
<martina_> teniu dubtes/preguntes, voleu saber alguna cosa?
<rafael_carreras> però cap d'ells no heu enviat l'escrit de candidatura que demanem
<rafael_carreras> no, de moment no
<martina_> ups,
<rafael_carreras> vaja, jo no :)
<wagafo> Jo crec que és important que el lloc ofereixi força públic local, nosaltres som quatre gats i de la difussió ve gent però no tanta
<wagafo> Pel que has explicat, Marina, sembla un lloc força adient per fer la festa. Però deia que és important que hi hagi perspectiva que vingui força gent local
<martina_> el nostre públic són joves  i adults del barri del Raval ... i tenim possibilitat de fer difusió local amb els nostres webs, llistes de difusió del barri, i altres com xarxanet.org o Òmnia
<josepgallart> aixo sona be
<martina_> mirarem de convocar sobre tot els "habituals" joves ... per exemple un grup d'alumnes de PQPI que intentarem que col·laborin també en la preparació i organització ;-)
<wagafo> És important que fem bona difussió al barri, doncs
<martina_> i de l'equip q treballem al Teb, de moment 5 persones participaran en lo que haga falta!
<martina_> totalment d'acord amb la difusió ... tenim www.jovesteb.org + facebook, ravalnet.org + facebook, la llista, www.xarxanet.org, www.xarxa-omnia.org ...
<wagafo> Seria bo doncs que feu el petit document que deia el Rafael posant tot això
<martina_> ok, demà mateix :-)
<martina_> responent a les preguntes de http://llistes.cpl.upc.edu/pipermail/ubuntucat-equip/2014-January/007353.html us serveix?
<wagafo> Sí, jo crec que sí que és suficient
<martina_> una pregunta: amb quantes persones participants calculeu?
<martina_> el nostre local no es molt gran, fins a uns 45 o 50 no hi ha problema,
<josepgallart>  un exit 100
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<SiscoGarcia> finalment he vingut
<wagafo> Hola SiscoGarcia
<josepgallart> 150
<josepgallart> record
<josepgallart> hola sisco
<dpm> bones SiscoGarcia, jo estic per aquí també, però una mica callat
<SiscoGarcia> ja t'he vist
<SiscoGarcia> sembla que avui hi ha competició per endur-se l'organització de la propera festa ;)
<wagafo> A algunes festes sí que hi ha hagut tanta gent, però normalment no hi ha tanta gent
<SiscoGarcia> naltros esperem involucrar la gent del barri
<wagafo> Bé, a l'octubre hi ha una altra, així que tampoc s'ha d'esperar tant
<SiscoGarcia> ara a l'insti hi ha en marxa un projecte d'entorn i s'està obrint
<rafael_carreras> normalment, unes 50
<rafael_carreras> i no tots alhora
<rafael_carreras> però no se sap mai
<SiscoGarcia> darrerament s'ha fet diverses activitats de cara a les famílies i s'espera fer-ho també amb aquesta festa... si finalment l'organitzem
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, martina_  sóc profe al Torre Vicens de Lleida
<rafael_carreras> bé, demanaré l'escrit a totes les precandidatures i a veure si decidim a la propera reunió, o a la següent a tot estirar
<martina_> molaria una festa a Lleida :-)
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies ;)
<wagafo> Doncs jo diria que lliuressiu els dos el document de candidatura i una festa la podem fer ara i l'altra té l'opció de fer-la a l'octubre
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla bé wagafo
<martina_> perfecte!
<josepgallart> wagafo +1
<wagafo> Poter martina el TEB seria millor per a octubre, normalment a les versions interines no s'espera tanta gent
<SiscoGarcia> jo pensava el mateix però sóc part implicada
<SiscoGarcia> ja sabeu que al Torre Vicens hi cap força gent
<SiscoGarcia> l'altra vegada no era LTS i vam ser uns 100
<SiscoGarcia> però crec que hem de presentar la candidatura i decidir-ho
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja ens entenem :-)
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<martina_> sí, podria ser octubre també ... finalment estem preparant una configuració Ubuntu Òmnia (q fam parlar a La Mina) i serà amb 13.04 lts
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, martina_
<rafael_carreras> a veure si prepareu una presentació per la propera festa, sigui on sigui :-)
<martina_> ok!
<rafael_carreras> ja en tenim una!
<SiscoGarcia> martina_, naltros en tenim una pel Torre Vicens, si vols podem parlar
<josepgallart> no rebo res,escribiu?
<SiscoGarcia> jo crec que no escriu ningú
<rafael_carreras> vinga va, passem a parlar de la Jornada Ubuntu Touch (App Dev School) de l'1 de març
<martina_> SiscoGarcia sí, per email?
<SiscoGarcia> sí martina_
<josepgallart> ok gracis
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que ara ha de parlar dpm
<rafael_carreras> bé, el dpm s'ha ofert a portar la sessió
<rafael_carreras> i hauríem de trobar un  lloc per fer-la, preferiblement a Barcelona
<wagafo> la qüestió és si hi ha interessats a l'equip i si vindrà altra gent de fora
<rafael_carreras> per aprofitar la tirada del Mobile Global Congress
<dpm> sí, tot i això cal considerar l'oferiment d'en josepgallart per Caldes també
<wagafo> penso que a Caldes estarem molt ben acollits però possiblement estarem nosaltres i ningú més
<wagafo> dpm: la idea és que sigui una sessió oberta a qui vulgui venir?
<dpm> sí, sí
<dpm> perdó, hauria d'haver donat una mica de context
<dpm> es tracta d'una sessió que seria una presentació i workshop sobre com funciona l'Ubuntu en mòbils
<dpm> és a dir, sobre l'arquitectura, etc.
<wagafo> En aquest cas penso que seria preferible fer-lo a Barcelona, potser a la UPC si l'Alex en pot acollir, més que res perquè vingui més gent, ja que és la primera que es fa
<dpm> però el focus principal seria per aprendre a escriure aplicacions per Ubuntu
<dpm> i seria un esdeveniment obert a tothom, sí
<dpm> i si algú si atrevís, li posariem l'Ubuntu al mòbil ;)
<SiscoGarcia> sol o amb dual boot
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<dpm> el que sigui :)
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<josepgallart> nomes uns models concrets
<dpm> exacte, bàsicament seria per a la família Nexus, tot i que des de fa poc també es pot executar a l'emulador en un PC
<dpm> o sigui, Nexus 4, Nexus 7, Nexus 10 i Galaxy Nexus
<SiscoGarcia> tens l'enllaç de l'emulador?
<SiscoGarcia> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<wagafo> Deien però que es concentraran al Nexus 4
<dpm> SiscoGarcia,  -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<SiscoGarcia> pel Nexus7 sense sim també val?
<SiscoGarcia> merci dpm
<dpm> wagafo, exacte, fa molt poc s'ha anunciat que el N4 i l'emulador seran el focus de desenvolupament
<dpm> no controlo molt el tema dels Nexus, però crec que el Nexus 7 nou també serà mantingut
<SiscoGarcia> això vol dir que el Galaxy Nexus no veurà l'Ubuntu Touch desenvolupat?
<wagafo> Això no es massa encoratjador per fer moltes instal·lacions: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/ubuntu-touch-wont-support-nexus-5-will-drop-support-nexus-7-10
<SiscoGarcia> cap problema dpm
<dpm> SiscoGarcia, malauradament, serà així, tot i que estem mirant de crear scripts pq la gent pugui mantenir-ho
<SiscoGarcia> merci
<dpm> és a dir, el codi per al Galaxy Nexus continua essent obert com sempre
<dpm> però com que fins ara les imatges es creaven als servidors d'Ubuntu
<wagafo> Sí, a veure si algú el continua
<dpm> i ara no es seguirà fent, en principi serà difícil que es continuï
<SiscoGarcia> esperem-ho, sinó els que tenim GN ens quedem «obsolets» ràpidament
<dpm> és per això que volem publicar scripts per facilitar que la gent pugui continuar mantenint-los
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<dpm> sí, ho entenc
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<wagafo> Android també ens ha deixat obsolets
<SiscoGarcia> ja :(
<dpm> en tot cas, per la sessió  es podria instal·lar fàcilment dual boot per Galaxy Nexus
<wagafo> Bé, Google vull dir
<dpm> per demostrar com va el tema de les aplicacions i per veure-les en viu en un mòbil real
<SiscoGarcia> ja wagafo per això busco alternatives, tot i que amb el 4.3 tiro perfectament
<dpm> bé, tornant als locals...
<SiscoGarcia> tens raó
<dpm> se m'acaba d'acudir que conec a un noi de http://made-bcn.org/
<rafael_carreras> podem preguntar a l'alexm que avui no ha vingut a veure si pot ser a la UPC
<wagafo> Mirem la UPC?
<dpm> sí, llavors tindriem diferents opcions
<wagafo> josepgallart sempre ens queda Caldes (com a Casablanca 8-) )
<josepgallart> :-)
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<dpm> resumint, doncs, si hi ha interès...
<josepgallart> podem oferi un pac de balneari i jornada ubuntu :-)
<dpm> jajaja
<dpm> així no cal discutir-ho més, no?
<wagafo> Jo crec que sí, tot i que s'haurà de fer una mica de difusió sinó serem tres
<dpm> - demano a l'alexm a la llista si es podria fer a l'UPC
<dpm> - demano a la gent de MADE com ho tenen
<dpm> - si no sempre ens queda Caldes
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<dpm> :)
<josepgallart> ♥
<SiscoGarcia> :*
<SiscoGarcia> quantes floretes avui ;)
<dpm> wagafo, sí, tens raó pel tema difusió. Primer crearia l'esdeveniment al LoCo portal, un apunt de bloc i llavors podríem mirar on més s'ha de publicar
<dpm> però primer miraria de lligar el tema del local
<dpm> què us sembla?
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<wagafo> Ho posaré a Ubuntu.cat de moment amb lloc "encara per fixar"
<josepgallart> molt be
<rafael_carreras> després avirasema les llistes abans de res
<dpm> genial
<dpm> wagafo, perfecte
<wagafo> Estaria bé fixar el lloc aviat, però
<rafael_carreras> i al wiki
<wagafo> l'1 de març no és carnaval, oi?
<dpm> wagafo, sí, miraria de fer-ho abans d'acabar la setmana
<SiscoGarcia> potser ens regalen un n4 si venim disfressats :P
<dpm> wagafo, pots venir disfressat si vols
<dpm> :)
<wagafo> Doncs quedem així...
<dpm> malauradament només en tinc un de N4, però pot ser que pugui emportar-me un N7 del MWC per l'esdeveniment
<dpm> fantàstic
<SiscoGarcia> guai
<josepgallart> i el sortejarem?
<SiscoGarcia> :)_
<dpm> malauradament crec que l'hauré de tornar :)
<SiscoGarcia> :(
<dpm> ah, però puc portar llapissos USB Ubuntu
<dpm> no és el mateix, però crec que en puc aconseguir alguns per donar
<josepgallart> ole ole
<SiscoGarcia> està bé
<dpm> :)
<SiscoGarcia> menys és  no-res ;)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> doncs si no hi ha més preguntes, això és el que tenia per la sessió
<wagafo> Vinga, em sembla que estem
<wagafo> Ho acceptem tot 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies dpm
<dpm> np, gràcies pel suport!
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<wagafo> El rafael_carreras sembla que deu estar sopant. tanquem doncs, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ja va :)
<rafael_carreras> m'estava adormint
<wagafo> ei!, ha funcionat....
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats
<SiscoGarcia> el rafael_carreras  no estava dormint, estava treballant
<rafael_carreras> hehe, ja està posat
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> això volia dir
<wagafo> bona nit, quina eficiència rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<dpm> o/
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-18
<quimclar> soc nou a IRC. Actualitzant a Ubuntu13.10
<quimclar> al reiniciar, el sistema no troba cap mode de vidoe correcte i va provant però no acaba d'arrencar
<quimclar> alguna idea de que puc fer?
<quimclar_> exit
<jOOsc> hola
<mikelgs95> Tinc un problema, m'acabo d'instalar l'ubuntu 13.10 i se m'ha instalat en anglès, hi ha alguna manera de posar-ho en català?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-19
<jordisayol> potser tens raor, però saps què? ni en
<jordisayol> perdó. missatge incorrecte en el lloc incorrecte... :-/
#ubuntu-cat 2015-01-15
<albaa10> ola
<albaa10> Holaaaa
<albaa10> no hay nadie?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-01-15
<usuari_1smx> EJE
#ubuntu-cat 2018-01-18
<jmt> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-14
<miquel2212> Bon dia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> bon dia miquel
<miquel2212> Com va? Perdonau aquesta intrussió però intent accedir als fòrums d'Ubuntu per demanar ajut i no hi ha manera. Potser vosaltres hem podeu dir alguna cosa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> hola , no es cap intrusio nomes una eina diferent, pero amb la mateixa finalitat 😋
<miquel2212> He adquirit dos ordinador Lenovo Ideapad 330 i m'agradaria fer-los anar amb Ubuntu. He instal·lat la versió 18.10 i m'han sorgit tres problemes:
<miquel2212> El primer i més important és que no hi ha manera de poder activar la funció de mirall amb una pantalla interactiva via HDMI.
<miquel2212> El segon és que no em funciona el Touchpad i el tercer és que no es connecta el Wi-Fi.
<miquel2212> Teniu alguna idea de que puc fer? Jo som molt novell amb això de l'Ubuntu i he provat diferents coses que he trobat per Google però cap no em funciona.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @miquel2212 [<miquel2212> He adquirit dos ordinador Lenovo Ideapad 330 i m'agradaria fer-los …], aqui parle de com configurar per que funcioni el touchpad : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049787/lenovo-ideapad-330-touchpad-not-working/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @miquel2212 [<miquel2212> He adquirit dos ordinador Lenovo Ideapad 330 i m'agradaria fer-los …], tambe tens informacio al forum de lenovo:  … https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/bd-p/Special_Interest_Linux
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> no as provat la 18.04? es actualment la versio estable
<miquel2212> Hem varen recomanar aquesta però crec que abans de començar a fer proves instal·laré la 18.04 perquè realment no acab de tenir clar quina diferència hi ha entre una i l'altre. Com he dit abans som molt novell. He fet servir versions anteriors però sempre seguint les indicacions d'un tècnic el problema és que aquests ordinadors no funcionen amb la versió 16.04 i el tècnic no hem pot donar suport.
<miquel2212> Em sap greu però he d'abandonar el xat. Ja faré proves i vos diré coses. Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda.
<miquel2212> Adéu.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> la versio estable actual es la 18.04 LTS aixo no vol dir que vagui millor, cal provaro, pero per el que estic llegint caldra actualitzar el nucli, dons el equip es masa nou i encare no o reconeig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049787/lenovo-ideapad-330-touchpad-not-working/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> el  controla dor Ideapad 300-15 WiFi no esta disponible per linux https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049787/lenovo-ideapad-330-touchpad-not-working/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> tens uns equip dificil espero que amb aquest enllaços trovis solucions, pots continuar escrivint amb els resultats dons altres pot der que en sapiguen mes
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-15
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola bona tarda, missatge per el equip, tiren endavant els USBs 50, si algú pots fer una ISO ja amb el catala per defecte seria la millor opció, sinó els ompliré amb la versió standar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Crec que és millor que posis la versió estàndard. L'altra l'únic que fa és que comença per defecte en català, però des de l'estàndard es pot escollir la llengua des del principi, així como instal·lar tota la configuració. La personalitzada corre el risc que no quedi bé i no funcioni, s'hauria de provar força abans de cremar els USB.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ok dons posaré l'estàndard
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-18
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> pensem-hi: … https://twitter.com/mayorga/status/1086185498878664704
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> XDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ubuntu is an ancient Catalan word, meaning "and how is the intendència matter?"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2020-01-17
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> n'hi ha que són molt fans d'ubuntu:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Caram!
